# 2009 NKC kickoff



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The Southern Pullers Association will be holding its season kickoff on MARCH 14-15th.

March 14th is the weight pull
March 15 is confirmation.

Would love to see you there!! It will be Mavericks first show so I had better get busy working him.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i just got my flier today me laura are coming for the pull and going somewhere else sunday idk she make the plans 
dude if i can keep Bango on the track this go round he is going to pull the house down 
he wont i have to stop him he will not give up and my 2 new rednosies watch out by summer i think there going out pull bango 
i will get laura to video me working them this weekend and i send them to yall 
i wish i got them all as pups no telling what they could do if they where worked young


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have seen some of the best pulling dogs pull and I know a few that didnt start until they were over 2 years of age!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Too far for me! Take pics and good luck!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

where is this located?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

pikeville tn


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Yall make me proud. I gotta work that weekend and get rested fot TX the next.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

good luck josh we will miss ya


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

we will do our best josh but i am going to miss your snooring and haking tho lmfao


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We prolly won't be there either, we are going to Texas.

Good luck to everyone!

Stephanie


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Can u guys post a flyer? I tried to got last year and had no info of where exactly this place was located


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yess I will get a flyer up soon. If not give me a buzz on pm


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

awesomeness


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

fairgrounds

its on hwy 127 in pikeville TN 

its one of those places where your driving in the middle of no where and you come up on a sign that says entering pikeville then you go about a block into town and you will see a little sign that says agriculutral fairgrounds. If you pass it don't worry you will go about two more blocks and realize your passed it cause you will be back in the middle of no where. There is a dollar store across the street from it. You can't get lost I promise.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Southern Pullers

Rules: All NKC rules apply, buckle collars, 4 ft leads. NO dogs in heat, no facing off. All dogs, must be crated unless entering the ring or out to potty. No human agressive dogs. No alcohol or drugs on premises.

March 14th and 15th 2009

Fairgrounds at Pikeville Tn

gate fee is $3 dollars adult $1 dollar child. 

sat 14th weight pull registration and weigh in begins at 8 am
pull begins at 10 Champions first

sun 15th conformation registration begins at 8:30
show begins at 10:30

fun classes will consist of best black nose, best red nose, best blue nose, best buckskin, best brindle, best conditioned male and female, judges choice male and female, cutest puppy, jr handler 10 and under, 11-16years old


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

and thats why she posted under our kennel name she is like a blood hound she can find anything


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

can't wait first sanctioned show of the season for me. See who ever is coming there. Its this weekend two more days.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

not going to make it after all. Im sick its suppose to be cold and raining. I got two females in heat and deigo as already busted out of his new collar I just got sunday


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Aww come on, the WP is inside!!! Yeah it will be cold for sure! Im just pulling my 3 in the CH class so I really dont have much to do. Guess I will judge. Was looking forward to pulling Maverick but he is in CALI!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

nate said no. He said we may make it up sunday since its suppose to be 61 but he is not going to let me spend the night up there like this I almost got anemoia last year from this and he said he is not spending another 3000 dollars on hospital bills on me. sorry guys. If you are going to be there sunday I might see you then it depends on how I feel. Im trying to break a fever as we speak


----------

